# getting a visa



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi, pals. I guess I will be needing some assistance on what I wanna ask.

This year, i'm applying for Masters in any of d German universities precisely Mannheim to study Business Informatics but my worry now is whether I need to use an agent for the application and visa process in order to secure a German student visa or is there any guarantee that if I apply directly to the German Embassy here from my home country, I will be granted the visa without much stress and delay so long I fulfill their requirements.... 
I really need your advice on this to know what step to take next and by the way, i'm actually from d Western part of Africa... 

Thanks for ur responses....


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

I studied a master in Germany and in my opinion, there is no need for an agent... everything is quite clear and easy. 

You will get the list of required documents in your university or in the embassy page, quite easy... basically, what the embassy wants to see, is that you have been accepted to a university and that you have sufficient means to support yourself ( I think you need to show 8000 euro in your account, or someone can sign, ex. your parents, supporting you on that)

I think the most important thing is to first get accepted to a university, the rest is quite easy. There is no guarantee that you will get accepted, it will depend entirely on you ( motivation, experience, studies, etc). 

At first, they will give you a 3 month visa, which you will use to enter Germany, and once you get settled ( anmeldung, tax number, insurance) you switch it for you student visa. 

Cost vary from city to city, but normally as a student, you get free transportation, reduced meals at the cafeteria, and in some cases, reduced housing... check your university for that information. 

And as per your career, there is a niche for everyone ( I studied HR and had 2 job offers in the end) so it will all depend on your GERMAN ability to speak, write and how much you have integrated to society. The win for you would be to have a german degree, because once you have a job offer/contract, you can easily change your visa, and stay there as long as you require. 

Again, if you get accepted, the number 1 factor that will influence your success, is learning German, even if your school is in English... 

If you have any questions, let me know,


----------



## Dan B_ (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks a lot for your detailed explanation and availability. I guess you have said it all. I will just use your advise like you rightly said. In the event of any problem, I will get across to you.
Once again, hearty thanks....


----------

